# 16vT ABF mk1 Golf Build: 56k :-(



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Mk1 Golf ABF-Turbo project!*

Having originally bought an ABF engine to do a hybrid mk3 8/16vT sleeper project I've decided to use it for my fave car instead, a mk1 Golf. So having sold the mk3 to a mate ive got my hands on a solid rolling shell off the mk1 owners club. 
I have a post up in the 16v engine forum as to what set-up I should run exactly but the ABF will be completely rebuilt with plenty of mods. I'm hoping for at least 300 at the crank. Wanting to use a t3/t04e with various engine mods but plenty to be getting on with the car itself.
Other mods i'll be doing are the 280mm hybrid set-up using mk3 calipers, suspension/chassis overhaul and upgrade, respray/body mods and most likely the 02a conversion (unless I risk an 020 + ATB)
















The engine's half stripped now (old pic), but cleaning/de-rusting/sealing/priming and new steering parts are first priority.








All the body is nice an solid! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Scrubbed up well:








































Luckily got a compact 400hp cooler for the mk3 project I can use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif :








I'm going to go for the bumperless/lightweight look with the single light grille to start methinks:
















I'm gonna see if I can squeeze my MR2 Turbo rad in there with some slimline spal's, should be good for cooling, about as big as I can go:








Loads more pics as I go along http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by wolfsburg-motorsport at 8:47 AM 3-4-2008_


_Modified by wolfsburg-motorsport at 8:48 AM 3-4-2008_


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Mk1 Golf ABF-Turbo project! (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

Looks like a good build. I'll def be following along. Lucky British and your ABFs







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Mk1 Golf ABF-Turbo project! (Aladinsane07)*

We're not so lucky with the weather!! Ive no room in the garage so its wrapped up on the drive at the moment!







On the plus side i'm doing a full strip-down/rebuild + modifications on the engine and taking pics as I go along, will be indoors too so all weather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Few more pics of what to do when it gets sunny!
New wing on but have to do some work under the windscreen 1st + haven't decided on a colour either so it'll be off again
















Sunroof's a mess, seals aren't too bad though, there's a few full ones on ebay so toss up between repair or replace?
















Needs new driver door and bootlid, rear floor pan is solid as a rock though, thorough check over of all the fuel pipes/axles/wishbones etc and replace where necessary when it's warm.
























A few bits lying about to use
















Few ABF pics
























Dizzy removed
























There's loads of upgrades I need to do so will try an get pics of how its done as I go along, i'll do a detailed engine strip/build as im REALLY looking forward to it and have some good mods in mind










_Modified by wolfsburg-motorsport at 5:15 PM 3-6-2008_


----------



## Hebero (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Mk1 Golf ABF-Turbo project! (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

I would just like to drive a set-up like this. It has to be ridiculous.








Anyway, great start and good luck. I hope everything goes half way smooth for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Mk1 Golf ABF-Turbo project! (Hebero)*

Yeah I cant wait to get it on the road too, big power and little weight = BIG FUN! It'll have plenty of mods to handle the power though, dont want it torque-steering me off the road!
Ive taken the dash out, treated/primed/sprayed some of it and will be starting on the underside and rear soon. Also going to refurb the steering parts if needed but it looks ok, will get pics on when I get my camera back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1bd81roccoS (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Mk1 Golf ABF-Turbo project! (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

Isn't the abf close to 11:1 compression wise? Are you using a head gasket spacer? If not how are you gonna lower the compression?


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Mk1 Golf ABF-Turbo project! (1bd81roccoS)*

The blocks getting built matey, getting these:
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...av=62
Will decide a few things when its fully stripped, whether it needs decking or boring out to 83mm etc, nice low comp for high boost though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by wolfsburg-motorsport at 11:39 AM 3-20-2008_


----------



## cra2y86 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Mk1 Golf ABF-Turbo project! (1bd81roccoS)*









fake boobs!


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Mk1 Golf ABF-Turbo project! (cra2y86)*

Lol, quality family paper that!
Only got a few pics at moment, eng bay and interior due to be resprayed.
Some patching ive been doing:








































Spending hours stripping the bits of sound deadening!
























Got the engine back ready, had to carry it myself!! Will get a stand this weekend so I can strip the mof an get crackin on it!










_Modified by wolfsburg-motorsport at 10:47 PM 3-27-2008_


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Mk1 Golf ABF-Turbo project! (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

Cool project. Regarding the sunroof, I'd get some new sheetmetal and weld that beeeotch. Guess I'm just not a huge fan of sunroofs (sunrooves?) right now, as mine is in the body shop getting painted after rising off the tracks a bit too high...


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Mk1 Golf ABF-Turbo project! (jmaddocks)*

There's loads about over here, one went on ebay the other wk for £10, full set-up, i'll prob get the whole thing its easier and im a member of the mk1 club so parts are plenty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Was going to respray it red but went out for an engine stand the other day and came back with all the stuff needed to take it to bare metal and some Mercedes Brilliant Silver paint though, im just not keen on red mk1's.


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

Mercedes Brilliant Silver respray (took 3 months in total on crutches!)
























MR2 Radiator needs the frame trimming slightly for flush fit, nice and big








Port/polish, deburring ABF lower manifold
















_Modified by wolfsburg-motorsport at 12:57 PM 10-12-2008_
























Messy dining room








_Modified by wolfsburg-motorsport at 12:59 PM 10-12-2008_

_Modified by wolfsburg-motorsport at 2:34 PM 11-20-2008_


_Modified by wolfsburg-motorsport at 2:39 PM 11-20-2008_


----------

